# Mavs beat Kings in Summer League



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

The Mavs beat the Kings 91-80 in thier first summer league game.

Josh Howard led the team with 23 points and that included a dunk
that brought the basket down.

Devin Harris had an impressive 22 pts 8 assists and 5 steals.

You watch, this guy is going to be special. I will miss Nash but I am
really happy to have Devin Harris to replace him.

The mystery player Nellie mentioned on the radio a month ago is
of course the 7 ft Dittier Ilung-Mbenga. They believe that this
guy is going to make the regular season roster. I saw him against
the Chinese National team and I was very impressed. He reminds
me of a taller Theo Ratliff. Donnie described him as a young
Kevin Willis. He is 7 feet tall with a 7'6" wingspan. He can touch
the rim flat footed. He has a black belt in judo and is a fantastic
athlete. He is 23 years old and the reason nobody knows about
him is that 3 years ago he suffered a knee injury and slipped under
the radar. Well he may not be Shaq but he may be able to help
this team with his rebounding and expecially with his blocked 
shots.

Now back to the summer league game. Mbenga had 8 pts and
4 blocked shots. I don't know any rebounding or minutes stats
yet. 

As soon as they have a box score I will update this thread with the
information.

I know some of us Mav fans are disappointed at losing Nash and
not getting Shaq but I still think this will be an exciting team that
will still have a chance (even if it small) to make a run next year.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm really excited about Harris. He was a lot of fun to watch in college and is a great addition to the team. How did the Icelander do?


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Looks like Josh Howard also had 11 rebounds. Jon Stephanson
had 8 points. By the way if anyone has NBA TV which I do, you
can watch the Mavs summer league team play tonight at 10:30
Eastern time.

As promised:

Southern California Summer Pro League

Sacramento Kings 80 – Dallas Mavericks 91 
Sacramento Kings
Player F/G 3PT FT PTS OR DR TR F A TO B S MIN
David Blumenthal 7-17 2-5 5-6 21 2 6 8 3 1 1 0 2 27:08
Erik Daniels 3-9 0-1 0-0 6 0 3 3 3 2 1 0 1 30:34
Miah Davis 1-3 0-1 0-0 2 1 5 6 4 3 2 0 2 27:48
John Edwards 1-4 0-0 0-0 2 2 3 5 2 0 2 1 0 15:34
Kimani Ffriend 2-4 0-0 1-3 5 0 2 2 2 1 2 1 0 18:43
Kevin Martin 5-13 0-2 2-2 12 0 10 10 2 4 1 1 1 35:57
Ricki Minard 3-8 0-1 0-0 6 0 1 1 1 1 4 0 1 21:46 
Adam Parada 6-9 0-0 0-0 12 4 7 11 5 0 0 1 0 26:22
Phillip Ricci 4-9 0-0 2-2 10 1 0 1 1 0 3 0 0 21:38 
Edward Scott 2-4 0-1 0-0 4 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 15:42
Chris Garnett DNP
Rolando Howell DNP
Florent Pietrus DNP
Andrew Wisniewski DNP
Team 4 1 5 1
Totals 34-81 2-11 10-11 80 14 38 52 23 12 17 4 8 240:00
42.0% 18.2% 76.9%

Dallas Mavericks
Player F/G 3PT FT PTS OR DR TR F A TO B S MIN
Justin Brown 2-6 0-0 0-0 4 0 1 1 2 2 0 1 0 21:23
Luis Flores 3-9 1-2 0-0 7 2 3 5 1 2 2 0 0 2:27
Rod Gregoire 2-4 0-0 3-4 7 1 2 3 5 1 1 0 2 15:16
Devin Harris 8-23 3-7 3-3 22 1 3 4 2 8 4 0 5 34:24
Josh Howard 8-17 2-5 8-11 26 1 10 11 2 2 2 0 0 29:07
Didier Iilunga-Mbenga 4-6 0-1 0-0 8 4 2 6 6 1 0 4 0 27:48
Ray Johnston 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1:33
Bingo Merriex 0-2 0-0 2-4 2 2 2 4 3 0 0 0 0 11:28 
Chad Wilkerson 0-1 0-0 0-0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0:16 
Jon Stefansson 4-9 0-0 0-0 8 0 2 2 4 1 2 0 1 25:00 
Ajani Williams 3-7 0-0 1-2 7 0 4 4 4 2 3 2 0 35:23 
Simeon Naydenov DNP 
Maleye Ndoye DNP 
Team 5 3 8 1
Totals 34-84 6-15 17-24 91 16 34 50 28 19 15 7 8 240:00
40.5% 40.5% 70.8%

SCORE BY PERIOD 1 2 3 4 FINAL
Sacramento King 10 27 19 24 80
Dallas Mavericks 26 21 16 28 91


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

Good, glad to see a fellow trojan in Bluthenthal doing well...he should make the roster as a longshot and maybe be a somewhat productive player...


----------

